
FBI Asks Apple to Help Unlock Two iPhones - i_am_not_elon
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/07/technology/apple-fbi-iphone-encryption.html
======
patchthecode
Not sure why they are asking this of Apple. Do they not know the fallout of
this?

